# Help needed with Oil light issues on MK IV VR6



## LogitechVR6 (Feb 10, 2006)

So i just purchased a 1999 VR6 only the oil light keeps blinking, since i bought it two days i havent really driven it until i solve this problem. Ive read some post on changing the oil switches and sensors, only today i looked under the car, and I am clueless as how to get to them., space is very tight. If any one can help me out or if there is a DIY out there you cant point me to I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## WE20vMK4 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Help needed with Oil light issues on MK IV VR6 (LogitechVR6)*

Have you checked the oil level?


----------



## LogitechVR6 (Feb 10, 2006)

that was the first thing i did


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Help needed with Oil light issues on MK IV VR6 (LogitechVR6)*

Don't know where the sensors are but a few possibilities that immediately jump to mind are sludge, oil pump, sending unit, oil too thin. If you have changed the oil yourself or if it is possible to look into filler on that engine, do you see any evidence of sludge?


----------

